# Dreambox Tastatur defekt?



## Arrow1982 (14. September 2008)

Hallo! Habe mir zu meiner Dreambox vor ein paar Wochen eine dazupassende Tastatur gekauft.

Dream-Multimedia-Tv GmbH

Sie benötigte in den ersten Wochen alle paar Tage neue Batterien. Nun habe ich gestern mal wieder neue eingelegt. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine Taste drücke dann Leuchtet die "Senden" LED dauerhaft und blockiert alle anderen Fernbedienungen. Die Battereien sind garantiert voll. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

